# Holts Landing State Park



## Gerry D (Aug 5, 2012)

Down in Ocean View, DE close to Holts Landing state park. Any good places to fish and what is biting? I have never been down here before. Thanks.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

You may catch some spot or small croakers at Holts Landing, but I would not waste my time. Your best bet is Indian River Inlet. You can catch blues and shad on the incoming tide and stripers at night. If you fish towards the back of the inlet near the bait shop you could catch croaker and flounder. Stop in Old Inlet bait and tackle and I'm sure they could help you.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

massey landing is worth a try better at night


----------

